# Very satisfied!



## Chipper (Nov 24, 2018)

This past Friday I finally got my very first snowblower (Troy-Bilt 2410) just in time before we got about 10 inches of wet snow on Saturday and Sunday morning. I first checked the oil which was fine and I added some gas and followed the manual and it started up on the first pull. It sounded good and I am very happy with this snowblower. It performed very well. Sure, it does not have all the bells and whistles (at least I made sure to get one with electric start though), but it is a good, quality, for the money valued thrower in my opinion. I did spend a little time and do some research and I am glad I did. I really appreciate this forum. Thanks to you all who take the time to explain and give your honest opinions. It really does help people like me and is much appreciated. My only issue is I cannot believe I waited 20 years to get a snowblower. I should have did it 20 years ago and then maybe I wouldn't have a bad back. Better late than never, right?

Chipper


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a storm 2410 too. They do a decent job and as long as they are properly cared for should serve you well. Not sure on yours but on mine the impeller to housing gap was pretty big. An impeller mod kit really makes a difference.

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> They do a decent job and as long as they are properly cared for should serve you well.
> 
> .


*This is the key to long life of 99% of all equipment. * OPE left sitting outside all year, old, untreated gasoline, *never checking/changing oil* and no other maintenance... And people rag on their piece of junk blower, mower etc. and ask why. Knowing your machine's limitations is another plus. 
Maintenance
(I know in another thread I said I don't change my oil annually but I do check it regularly and it does get changed but not every year. Not enough hours.)


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> *This is the key to long life of 99% of all equipment. * OPE left sitting outside all year, old, untreated gasoline, *never checking/changing oil* and no other maintenance... And people rag on their piece of junk blower, mower etc. and ask why. Knowing your machine's limitations is another plus.
> Maintenance
> (I know in another thread I said I don't change my oil annually but I do check it regularly and it does get changed but not every year. Not enough hours.)



The very cheapest maintenance you can offer your equipment is an oil change. I believe that oil, once exposed to other chemical interactions in the engine, can degrade over time. My equipment gets an oil change every year, regardless of usage. In (about) 2014-15 , we had so much snow that I used my blower almost every day, and that year I did another change mid-winter. The oil in your motor is like the blood in your body....if it's no good, you're in trouble.:sad2:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

50+ years and no blown engines... No extreme loss of compression. I'm 65 and probably won't change my habits now.... or my oil every year. :wink2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on that 1. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I have a storm 2410 too. They do a decent job and as long as they are properly cared for should serve you well. Not sure on yours but on mine the impeller to housing gap was pretty big. An impeller mod kit really makes a difference.
> 
> .


 I have the earlier MTD/Yardman version of this machine with the Tech 5.5 hp that I picked up at a yard sale cheap a few years ago. It's now 13 years old and still in very decent shape. A few issues hear and there, but the machine is a good value. Overall I am pretty satisfied.


I am interested in the impeller kit you used. Did you make your own or buy a kit?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> This past Friday I finally got my very first snowblower (Troy-Bilt 2410) just in time before we got about 10 inches of wet snow on Saturday and Sunday morning. I first checked the oil which was fine and I added some gas and followed the manual and it started up on the first pull. It sounded good and I am very happy with this snowblower. It performed very well. Sure, it does not have all the bells and whistles (at least I made sure to get one with electric start though), but it is a good, quality, for the money valued thrower in my opinion. I did spend a little time and do some research and I am glad I did. I really appreciate this forum. Thanks to you all who take the time to explain and give your honest opinions. It really does help people like me and is much appreciated. My only issue is I cannot believe I waited 20 years to get a snowblower. I should have did it 20 years ago and then maybe I wouldn't have a bad back. Better late than never, right?
> 
> Chipper



:welcome:


Are we talking brand new TB 2410 or a slightly used one? I bought my TB 2410 in 2014 after my Toro 521 ate a scarf that was buried under the snow, and was laid up for a while. I got the TB 2410 because of the price-point. They came with a 179cc engine back then, but I think the 208cc is now what they come with (much more better  )


In dry powdery snow the machine worked great . . . in wet slushy snow . . . not so much  The impeller design is God awful, having a rounded edge and fairly large gap to the housing. This impeller design is shared among many of the MTD family of brands (Troy-Bilt being one of them).



Through the advice on this forum, I added the impeller modification to the TB 2410, which turned it into a whole new machine. It throws any kind of snow much further than ever before . . . and even throws water :grin:


So, if you encounter poor performance in the wet/heavy stuff, keep the impeller modification in mind. I have a thread on modifying the TB 2410 impeller, which you will want to read through as there is a 'gotcha' with the chute flange.


Later on, I swapped out the engine on the TB 2410 and upgraded it to a 305cc (9 HP) and added some lights. Along with the impeller mod, the thing throws snow into next week, and is pretty much top dog in the neighborhood.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats on the machine! Once you've gotten to clear a storm without shoveling, it sure does make you wonder why you waited that long  Now a big storm is more of an adventure, rather than meaning hours of labor with a shovel, hoping you don't hurt yourself. 

As everyone said, take care of your machine, and it will take care of you. You should at least keep spare shear pins on-hand, I'd say at least a full set. And at least as the machine ages, having a spare set of belts on-hand is also not a bad idea. Fuel stabilizer is cheap insurance against carburetor problems, I use stabilizer year-round, even in the middle of the season. In part because sometimes that "mid-season" use suddenly becomes the last time you run it until the next year.


----------



## Chipper (Nov 24, 2018)

Ted,

Yes, it does come with a 208cc motor now. I got my TB 2410 brand new at Lowes on sale for $399.00. Plus, my local HyVee store had a deal where you purchase $150.00 Lowes gift card you get back a $20.00 Hy-Vee gift card. So, I first bought 3 of the Lowes gift cards and received $60.00 back in Hy-Vee gift cards so I figured I got the SB for $340.00. I thought that was a pretty good deal. I will have to check out your thread you mentioned on modifying the impeller.

Thanks everyone for the good advice. 

Chipper


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That was some smart shopping. Really good price for a brand new blower. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Rob Okray (Nov 30, 2018)

Congrats on the new Toro!


----------

